# Problema correspondencia pistas PCB doble cara



## redy (Feb 8, 2009)

Hola!

Quiero hacer una PCB con doble cara y necesito que los dos lados tengan correspondencia (que queden iguales), ya que las pistas de una cara se comunican con las de la otra.

Tengo una insoladora casera y he probado de hacer una plantilla para que la posición de la placa sea idéntica, pero siempre se me mueve y no queda exacta por los dos lados. También es debido a que en la oscuridad no puedo tener una alta precisión.

¿Que me recomendáis?


Gracias de antemano


----------



## Chico3001 (Feb 8, 2009)

La unica solucion que medio me funciono es hacer perforaciones en la placa y pasar alambritos que fijan la placa a una tabla de madera

En tu caso puedes adaptar la idea perforando el negativo y fiajandolo de la misma manera a la placa..


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 8, 2009)

Mi método es ligeramente distinto, una vez lograda la primer cara realizo un par e agujeros de componentes y empleo estos para alinear la segunda cara.
Cuando se encuentra alineada la transparencia de la segunda cara la fijo con cinta a la placa y de allí a la insoladora.


----------



## redy (Feb 8, 2009)

Hola

En el caso de fijar la placa en una tabla, una vez se ha insolado la primera capa, luego tienes que quitar los alambres en la oscuridad y dar la vuelta a la placa. ¿Eso no implicaria que te puedas confundir y no dejarlo fijo correctamente?


----------



## redy (Feb 8, 2009)

Y en el caso que propone Fogonazo, ¿como haces los agujeros en la oscuridad?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 8, 2009)

¿ Y por que lo haría en la oscuridad ?
¿ Que tipo de placa fotosensible empleas ?


----------



## Chico3001 (Feb 8, 2009)

Depende de como hagas las perforaciones, la idea es hacer perforaciones de tal manera que solo cuadren cuando la placa esta en la posicion adecuada


----------



## redy (Feb 9, 2009)

Hola!

Las placas que utilizo son emulsionadas y por lo tanto tengo que protegerlas de la luz, ya que si no se revelan.

¿Vosotros que tipo de placa utilizais?


----------



## redy (Feb 9, 2009)

En el caso que Chico3001 comenta.
Lo que he entendido es que tienes como un marco en la insoladora y has colocado 4 alambres en cada una de las esquinas y lo que haces es simplemente taladrar la placa y luego meterlos por los alambres?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 9, 2009)

redy dijo:
			
		

> ......Las placas que utilizo son emulsionadas y por lo tanto tengo que protegerlas de la luz, ya que si no se revelan.
> ¿Vosotros que tipo de placa utilizais?


¿ Las placas pre-sensibilizadas comerciales no traen un film protector que evita la exposición ?
Si no lo traen se lo puedes colocar tu.

Yo pintaba las placas personalmente , una vez terminado un lado pintaba el otro, hacia algunas perforaciones "Guia", alineaba la transparencia y de allí a la insoladora.

Por otro lado, las emulsiones que se emplean para el fotograbado de las placas no son demasiado sensibles, te permiten trabajar con una luz tenue.
Para mayor seguridad emplea un bombillo de filamento y un dimmer para ajustar la luz al mínimo que te permita trabajar, el espectro de luminosidad de este se aleja del rango de sensibilidad de las placas, unos tienden al infrarrojo y las otras al ultravioleta.


----------



## redy (Feb 9, 2009)

Si traen un film protector, pero cuando has acabado de insolar una cara no puedes encender la luz ya que si no la cara que acabas de insolar se velaría


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 9, 2009)

Una ves insolada y revelada la emulsión es estable, ya no responde a la luz.


----------



## redy (Feb 9, 2009)

Si es correcto.

Pero como haces para revelar y atacar la placa sin que toque la otra cara no insolada?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 9, 2009)

Le dejas el film protector de la cara NO expuesta en su lugar, este no solo te protege de la luz, sino también del ataque químico.

*Leete esto:*

En el sugiero como mantener la placa flotando en el percloruro sin que se hunda mediante una cinta adhesiva, de manera que solo se ataque la cara inferior, con un poco de cuidado ni siquiera se te moja la cara superior.


----------



## redy (Feb 9, 2009)

He leído el post que me has recomendado y lo encuentro muy interesante, pero para poder aplicar el método "del lado posterior al cobre le pegan una cinta adhesiva y a esta un alambre que no permita que la placa se hunda, la mantenga en su lugar y la exponga a las burbujas en la mejor forma", necesitaría que el film protector estuviera pegado a la cara y en las placas que compro simplemente llevan un papel, el cual se mueve muy fácilmente.


----------



## redy (Feb 9, 2009)

¿Hay algún otro método?, ya que ese método no lo puedo utilizar.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 9, 2009)

A ver esta idea:
Tienes 2 transparencias (Una por lado), las unes con cinta por un lateral (Todo el largo) de manera que se habrán como un libro, obviamente las pegas cuando se encuentran correctamente superpuestas y alineadas.
Colocas tu placa entre las transparencias y la fijas a una de las transparencias (También con cinta, pero solo en un par de puntos), cierras la otra transparencia formando el sandwich con la placa al medio.
Pegas con cinta ambas transparencias del lado contrario al inicial.
Te vas a la insoladora, colocas sobre el cristal tu sandwich y lo cubres con algo oscuro el lado superior del sandwich para que no se vele.
Una vez insolado, lo das vuelta y repites el proceso del lado contrario.
Retiras la cinta que unía las transparencias 
Retiras la cinta que fijaba la placa a una transparencia.
Dejas puesta la cinta que cubre todo el largo de las transparencias para reutilizar esas eventualmente.
Procesas tu placa en percloruro


----------



## redy (Feb 9, 2009)

Muchas gracias por la información proporcionada, probaré este último método que me has comentado.

Saludos!


----------

